# The French need sorting out!



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Yet again French Industrial action has closed the M20 due to Operation Stack.
Why don't we get our own back by holding back all the French registered lorries until all the rest have been cleared?

Or perhaps we should also stop any more French registered lorries entering the country. The French Government have only ever paid lip service to their responsibilities in regard to stopping French industrial action affecting other countries. If we start targeting their nationals perhaps they will wake up.
:evil:


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

If they were to stop me at the tunnel at t'other end, it'll be your fault then 8O H


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Imagine living in Dover at present, and enduring the daily misery of trying to work your way round Europe's largest traffic jam. Compounded by the major roadworks on the A20 leading up to ferryport meaning its going to stay that way for the next three months.

Beats me why so many french malcontents think that the best way to express a grievance is to take it out on the British by blockading Calais?. Haven't they realised their government doesn't take a blind bit of notice?

A great start to many British Motorhomers holiday.. NOT 8O 

Dave :wink:


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Steady lad :lol: I don't live in Dover, although the temp traffic lights in Malvern can cause a hell of a jam.(4 cars) Best advert for the tunnel though. H


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Funnily enough..I booked the tunnel long before this sad state of affairs came about  

Fate  :wink:


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

A SeaFrance statement said: "SeaFrance Dover-Calais Ferries is experiencing disruptions to service due to industrial action by on board officers.

"SeaFrance is currently booking all passengers onto alternative crossings with other operators to ensure passengers reach their destination with minimal disruption.

It would seem Dover is open if you can get there. Though the police are threatening to close more of M20 to accomodate lorries.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm on the ferry saturday morning (with car). Lucky I booked P&O but it looks like being a painful affair


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The trick is to time your holidays so that you make sure you get held up on the French side on your way back, then you've got a good excuse for an extended holiday on the other side :roll: 

I've always wondered, when Operation Stack is called on the M20, is it totally closed to all vehicles or are non HGV vehicles allowed to pass through past the parked up trucks :?: 

pete


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

bit of info here....................

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Stack


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> The trick is to time your holidays so that you make sure you get held up on the French side on your way back, then you've got a good excuse for an extended holiday on the other side :roll:
> 
> I've always wondered, when Operation Stack is called on the M20, is it totally closed to all vehicles or are non HGV vehicles allowed to pass through past the parked up trucks :?:
> 
> pete


According to the Road Haulage Association, the police do not seem to have a plan to segregate the traffic so that those who are not affected by strikes can get to their transport mode.
So basically no...your gonna have to queue with the trucks cars and motorbikes Pete


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Getting extremely serious now-longest Operation Stack on record according to the Chief Constable of Kent.

*KENT'S top police officer fears the latest Operation Stack misery is overstretching his force.

Every day that the operation runs, it takes 90 police officers away from their normal traffic duties at a cost of £15,000.

But while Stack has been controversial before, Kent's chief constable Michael Fuller is alarmed by the length of the latest operation.

It has been forced by a French ferry workers' strike, and is the first time Stack has run over more than three consecutive days.

Mr Fuller called a special press conference on Thursday to address the issue.

He said: "We are looking at the longest operation that we have ever had, a record number of days, and all the signs are that we are going to be running this operation well into next week.

"This ties up the whole of our traffic department and a solution must be found to this problem, which has been going on for many years.

"At the moment it is a very serious situation. Our traffic officers are not actually doing what they should be doing, which is making sure that our roads are safe."

Ch Insp Phil Hibben, the man responsible for policing stack, admitted the operation causes disruption and frustration for Kent's motorists.

He said: "We all use the motorway. All our staff use the road network. It is very disruptive for local residents. Our staff are all local as well.

"I sympathise and can understand the frustration that local people feel. It is hugely disruptive.*"

I always wonder just WHERE do the lorry drivers answer the calls of nature when caught up in Operation Stack?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Invicta said:


> Snipped..
> 
> I always wonder just WHERE do the lorry drivers answer the calls of nature when caught up in Operation Stack?


Probably by the front left hand wheel. Not sure about No2's thought :roll:

pete


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

I live Maidstone , and normally come on and off at Junction 8.
For the last two nights , everything has come off at 6 and 7 and has caused chaos.

No doubt if this goes on much longer they will use one of the other lanes, but still wont be able to use the M25 as thats already full

I would love to know whow they all feed themselves if they have no supplies, bet somebody is making out of the misery!!!!!


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Why a lot of the trucks have to park is because there companies only have shipping accounts with one or two companies. As crazy as it may seem even with all those trucks waiting it's possible that the tunnel is still running below capacity. The british goverment should just put them on the train or or one of the other ferry companies and send the bill to the french goverment who do after all own SeaFrance.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Invicta wrote: ‹ Select › ‹ Expand ›
> I always wonder just WHERE do the lorry drivers answer the calls of nature when caught up in Operation Stack?


Invicta, having suffered many times by the antics of the french over many years there is a simple solution too your question, and it's called the "spread axle" the gap between the rear axles on the trailer, heaven knows what is going to happen when they can't get anymore carrier bags from the local supermarkets, i dont think the paper ones will do the job :wink:

Bob


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

Its a good job they don't have to police the parked lorries and check for illegals trying to get into France! :lol:


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

I actually quite respect the French for this type of action. I think we could take a leaf out of their book a lot of the time.
If they don't agree with something, they do something about it, & bo**ocks to how it affects others. Maybe a bit of a selfish attitude but it either gets results or at least make them feel better.
It's typical that we just moan & stamp our feet, threaten to end the world then when our authorities say "no you can't do that" we just lay back and say "OH, Ok then we won't" and go back to whining!

What are we doing about fuel taxes etc? sending endless emails about boycotting an Esso station one day of the year - I bet they're quaking in their boots!!  .

Inconvenient? Yes. Expensive to others? Yes. do they care? Absolutely not


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi when they do operation stack on the A14 to felixstowe because of high winds closing the port, all the lorries are parked on the outside lane, allowing local traffic to use the inside.

The authorities have organised a list of mobile burger vans etc. who will feed them. As for toilets, guess its field fertilising time. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Operation Stack still ongoing, but delays are not too bad if you use P&O and the A2. It also avoids the Dover A20 roadworks.......

Last trip was last saturday/tuesday and it was OK. Next trip is this tuesday. All via P&O. This is with car, not motorhome, by the way.

M20 has a portaloo every 50 odd metres for the truck drivers and non goods drivers are taken off the road away from the M20. Hard luck if you're in a white van, though. Saw lots in the stack when coming home on tuesday - but think that they are the commercial ones.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O Is it still ongoing duxdeluxe,we're planning to go over at Easter,still
a week away :!: 
If they are transferring everything to p&o & eurotunnel it must have
a knock on effect on available spaces with these two..


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

moblee said:


> 8O Is it still ongoing duxdeluxe,we're planning to go over at Easter,still
> a week away :!:
> If they are transferring everything to p&o & eurotunnel it must have
> a knock on effect on available spaces with these two..


Sorry late reply - came back across the channel on P&O today and no delays. the Sea France strike ended a couple of days ago

Bad news was 1000's of screaming kids. I counted 7 coaches....... Always do the club class bit for some peace and quiet as I am an antisocial traveller. Spend half my life away at the mo.


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Dont thinkyou should slag of the French to much,at least they stand up and do something about it .When was the last time the British people put their feet where their mouth is ? poll tax days i think !!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

phil4francoise said:


> .When was the last time the British people put their feet where their mouth is ? !!


Well I manage to do it quite often, usually totally automatically too! :lol: :wink:


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

My wife will second that, John(spacerunner). :lol: 


Paul


----------

